# Nitrites Slowly Killing My Wolffishes?



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I Have 4 Tanks Set Up At The Moment. A 200 Gallon That Has Been Going For Quite Some Time And Has A pH7.2 - 7.4 And The Nitrites Are 0PPM. But I Also Have A 75 Gallon Tank That I Just Set Up Like 1 Week Ago With Sand On The Bottom And 2 Whisper 30-60 Filters And That Tanks pH7.4 And The Nitrite Level Is 5.0PPM!!! I Think I'm Going To Kill My Wolffish, Should I Be Going To The Pet Store Instead Of Creating This Topic?

Both Of My Other 2 Tanks Are Fine Except For All Of My Tanks Are Between 7.2 And 7.4 pH Levels When Most Of My Fish Prefer 6.5-6.8 Like Piranhas What Should I Do?!?!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

misread ur post, sry.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

First you need better filtration on your 75 gallon.

Second, add a tablespoon of table salt to the tank to deal with the nitrite levels. It sounds like your tank is in the middle of a cycle and the salt will prevent nitrite poisoning.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

ok, I just put a tablespoon of salt in it, What do i need for better filtration? one of those 30-60 filters comes with the 55 gallon tank from Walmart so i figured if 1 is good for 55, then 2 would be good for another 20 gallons in my 75? anyway what's your opinion?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Actually the whispers might work ok on second thought, they're not really great filters but if you watch your levels closely you'll know if you have a filtration problem. If the whispers aren't enough I'd recommend an AC500 with some ceramic rings in it for bio filtration, but then whispers might be adequate anyway. The ACs are cheap and are the best designed hang over back filters on the market so that's something you should keep in mind if you need to get any extra filtration on there.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Does AC Stand For Aqua Clear?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I Heard Aqua Clear Brand Stuff Is The Best N' Stuff!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes, sorry I should have been more specific


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Where To Get AC Brand Stuff?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Most fish stores should have them, bigalsonline.com is an option for mail ordering if you can't find them, but I doubt you'll have trouble


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Thankyou!. So No need to be alarmed about nitrites killing my recent $103.98 Fish Order Overnight?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

you stalkin me skelator?

LoL


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

With the salt your fish won't be killed


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to water chemistry...please use the forums as there intend for..you 'll recieve more help in there proper places


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

i had it posted in water chemistry...and no responses for like 15 minutes, and i knew all you smart guys hang out in here so i came here!!!! oh yeah and yay! my fish wont be killed! weeee!


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Most fish stores should have them, bigalsonline.com is an option for mail ordering if you can't find them, but I doubt you'll have trouble
> [snapback]870857[/snapback]​


As a note, the LFS (Local Fish Store) will rip you off as far as the price is concerned. I would recommend ordering online if you want to save some $. My LFS sales AC500's for $55-$60 where-as online is aprox. $35-$40. In fact, here's a link and they're on sale ($33.99). You may find them cheaper else-where, but this will get you started.









http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...=1&N=2004&Nty=1

Edit:


Faded said:


> you stalkin me skelator?
> 
> LoL


Just a coincidence.:laugh:


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I appreciate That Skelator I'm beginning to like you!


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

You should have cycled your tank before adding fish.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

NitrItes will kill fish. Even though salt will help with nitrite poisoning it does not mean that they are 100% safe. You need to do water changes to dilute nitrite concentration and put some filter material from your established tank into the new filters.


----------



## jconroy (Dec 21, 2004)

Another suggestion is to add 5 gallons of water from your 200g tank to the 75g after a water change. The "old" water form the 200g will help introduce more nitrifying bacteria to the 75g. And if you have the same type of gravel in each tank, I would add some gravel too.


----------



## Supa Samoan (Jan 13, 2005)

jconroy said:


> Another suggestion is to add 5 gallons of water from your 200g tank to the 75g after a water change. The "old" water form the 200g will help introduce more nitrifying bacteria to the 75g. And if you have the same type of gravel in each tank, I would add some gravel too.
> [snapback]873075[/snapback]​


never use old water it will carry all of the other nitrites and nitrate to you new tank and bio spira grows on the substrate not in the water. when you set up a new tank just swap out 1/4 of the substrate in your old tank with some new sub that you purchased for your new tank and your tank is cycled. just make sure that you add fish slowly so you don't get an amonia spike.


----------

